# une pile dans iMac G5 ?



## dbr22 (3 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir , 
Dans le iMac G5 il doit sans doute y avoir une pile comme dans les anciens macs ?
Je n'ai pas de soucis actuellement mais je voudrais savoir a quoi m'en tenir eventuellement 
qq'un connait-il un lien pour trouver un pas-a-pas avec photos pour ouvrir le iMac G5 et situer l'endroit ou est la pile ?

meme question pour un macmini : sur le site de " sterpin.net " j'ai vu des images d'ouverture de macmini mais il ne montre pas l'endroit ou est située la pile  ( ? )

Merci


----------



## ambrine (5 Mars 2006)

L'ouverture d'un iMac G5 rev A ou B est simple, juste les vis en-dessous, mais je ne sais pas où est la pile, l'ouverture d'un Mini relève plus de la haute voltige d'après tout ce que j'ai pu lire.


----------



## zurluberlu (5 Mars 2006)

Bah ! un petit tour ici et sélectionner le pdf Battery Backup (une version en français existe).


----------



## dbr22 (5 Mars 2006)

merci , je suis alle voir mais on ne parle pas de mon iMac G5 achete en dec ( 20 pouces , 2,1 GHz , iSight integree ) c'est je crois une rev C ( ?  ?  ?  )


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mars 2006)

Tant que ton Mac reste alimenté par le secteur en permanence et à moins d'un problème particulier, tu n'auras pas de problème de pile avant de longues années.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (19 Août 2006)

dbr22 a dit:
			
		

> merci , je suis alle voir mais on ne parle pas de mon iMac G5 achete en dec ( 20 pouces , 2,1 GHz , iSight integree ) c'est je crois une rev C ( ?  ?  ?  )


Les modèles récents n'ont, à ma connaissance, plus de pile, juste un condensateur.


----------

